# Jerky Recipes



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Alright, I got 2 deer down and am going to start grinding for burger and then cutting for jerky. I want to know what everyone's favorite recipe/marinade/rub is for jerky. Please include the directions on how to make it and how much to use of all your ingredients! I've never done this before, so please be detailed if you have the time!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You looked at the recipe below in this thread? Hawaiian venison jerky?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

it's damn good ... I've been tearin it up ... I used a dehydrator and when I squeeze it and it's solid it's done ... still a little mushy I let it go longer ... I think my dehydrator is a nesco or something and really like it ...the bottom pan is just a pan then the racks and the top has a blow dryer like thing to dry the meat ... alot easier to clean up than the old ones with the element in the bottom and faster too ... it has good air circulation plus heat ...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I got to get me a deer in the next few weeks and do me some jerky. My dad gave me his dehydrator and it needs some work to do.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

I have 2 marinades, jerky made the same way. 1st one is half worstershire sauce and half soy sauce with a few red pepper flakes. 2nd is all "Tiger Sauce" Tiger sauce can be purchased from all food lions in the section where they sell the hot sauces. This stuff is the bomb on chicken and chops as well. Its sweet and hot. Soak jerky in marinades for 24-36 hours. Dry in food dehydrator for 24+ depending on the thickness of jerky. What I like to do is cut the meat I am going to process into sections and strips that are the lenth and slightly larger size of a of a No. 2 pencil. The main thing is to cut as close as possible all the same size.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

my dehydrator the jerky is done in 4-6 hours unless it's really thick ... my old one took a while ... love that new one


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Do a search here I posted some great recipes for jerky a while back.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

RuddeDogg said:


> Do a search here I posted some great recipes for jerky a while back.


I have searched with different keywords, but nothing comes back with jerky recipe threads. I only saw this one and the Pineapple one.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

well I did a search and found lots of them ... Try this link http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/search.php?searchid=31267


----------

